# Well... hi, then?..



## Unicorn (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm Unicorn and I'm here to gain some experience in writing and expressing myself in English (which is not my mother tongue). 

There are some very little and mostly sad drafts in my notebooks, about 10 years old for now. 

At the moment I have a very little idea on what I'd like to write about and a huge idea on what I'd like not to write. I guess my style is not perfect and there's always place for improvement, so I hope to hear constructive criticism on the stories I plan to publish here.

Thanks beforehand to those who'd help me


----------



## terrib (Oct 30, 2007)

welcome Unicorn and btw your English is very good.


----------



## mi is happy (Oct 30, 2007)

Helo and welcome! If you need some help or anything we will be happy to help you out (well most of us.....). I wish you good luck and have fun!


----------



## Shinn (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to Writing Forums, Unicorn. I hope that you have fun here with us!


----------



## Sniper McGee (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forums!  Glad to have you here!

-Bryce out


----------



## Hawke (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the community, Unicorn. A little tip? If you want critiques, you have to give 'em. It's great to have you here. Enjoy!


----------



## Nickie (Oct 31, 2007)

Hello to you Unicorn, and welcome to the forum. English is not my native language either, but I'm quite used to it now. Communication is what helps you a lot!


Nickie


----------



## Unicorn (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, I am using English day and night for the last 7 years already, so I hope I'm not that bad in it, really. 

And I've got a question - which version of English is mostly used here, on the Writers Forum - British or American? Thanks for clue beforehand!


----------



## terrib (Oct 31, 2007)

American, with a little ghetto, slang, cursing and  lots of attitude.


----------



## Unicorn (Oct 31, 2007)

Ok, it's easier then - typing one to three letters less in every second word!


----------



## Alex McKee (Nov 1, 2007)

The only real English is British and Commonwealth 
Although I understand that the American _dialect_ is growing rather popular on these newfangled interwebs. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------

